# My Bessie Is Missing! - Has been found



## Marjorie (Jul 3, 2011)

Yesterday, I was walking Danny (big hound) and her on the forest service road. They raced into the woods, as usual. Except Danny came back and Bess did not. I waited --called for reinforcement with a pick-up. It got dark --she's afraid of the dark. 

She is wearing a collar with my name, address, and phone from Pet ID Tags, Dog Tags, Collars, Leashes! (The vet recommended them.) I couldn't find out if she has a chip b/c there are no scanners around here. (That's how backwoods this place is.) I called LuckyPet --nobody has called them.

She went missing from Green Gap Road. If you enter these coordinates onto Google Maps, you'll see it. 35.367461,-83.730505 I made a map but can't find out how to share it. My brain isn't working very well.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

oh dear, here's hoping you find your Bessie soon.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you have a silent dog whistle you can blow as you call her name?? That worked for me in Idaho when I lost a dog in the national forest during a huge storm.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope you find her soon.

Two of my dogs went missing last week. I thought they were on the large tract of game management land behind us so was focusing there. They finally went to someone's house two days later so there is hope for your Bessie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you posted on Facebook?

Findfido.com has worked for a lot of people.

Leave something your scent on it, near where she ran off.

There are tips and hints at Lost Dogs of Wisconsin that may help you find her

https://www.facebook.com/findfido


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,boy, i hope you find her soon!


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sending some positive thoughts towards you and your Bessie. My girl also went for an unexpected expedition of her own in the woods two weeks ago. She ended up at a neighbourg's who knows her and brought her back. Dogs are clever. They find their way home. Her instinct will bring her to a safe and warm place. I'm sure she'll be back with you very soon. Christmas magic will work its way I'm sure! Hang on!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Thank goodness you gave her a ticket home around her neck.

Golden retrievers are so friendly she'll wander up to someone who'll call you.

I have a friend from California whose dog wandered off in Utah in the Moab Mountains. He spent several days hanging around trying to find him with no success. As soon as he got home in California he got a call from some people his dog wandered up to. They were headed to California. My friend's 150 lb Great Dane mix rode all the way home .... on the front seat, the only place he'd ride LOL

Don't worry too much. There's water., she has the coat to handle the weather. Dogs have a much better sense of direction than we do. She'll turn up sooner rather than later. You'll get a call. I'll pray for her and you too.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts being sent your way!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you find her soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you post a Craigslist ad? Some people go there right away if they find a dog.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping for a christmas miracle.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Keep us posted if she comes home, or if someone finds her and calls you.. Hoping she is safe and warm and you'll get a call really soon saying they found your baby..


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

me too! I couldn't imagine how you feel 
This is why I'm too afraid to let Hayden off leash at all. I have PLENTY of area for her to run around and not come near cars! But I know once she spots a critter she will be off like a race horse! Then who knows if she could find her way back since she'd be too into what she's chasing. 

All she has is tags too. Although I've been moving so much all I put on there is my phone number.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Just try not to panic. Another GRF member went through this with two dogs just a week or so ago, and both turned up in a day or so, only a little the worse for wear.

Holding you and Bessie in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Marjorie (Jul 3, 2011)

*Yes!!! A Christmas Miracle!!! Safe, Sound, & HOME!*

I was just home from "Midnight" Mass when the phone rang. A woman's voice asked if I was Marjorie, then if I'd lost a dog named Bess! My heart stopped, I asked, "Is she alive?" She said oh yes! she was fine! So I got directions and went to get her. Turns out, the woman who called had company from Florida (not staying with her). That couple had showed up tonight with Bess and their two dogs. In my post, I said yesterday, but it was Thursday she went missing. The had picked her up Thursday --she was walking down the road(!), they pulled over, she jumped in. It seems the girl who called was the one who saw the ID on her collar, read it and called. Bless her! because otherwise Bessie would have ended up in Florida. Which would have been a lot better than the fates I was trying not to imagine.

You guys are amazing! Thank you so much for the kind words, encouragement, and advice! I'm SO HAPPY!!! Merry Christmas to each of you and your beloveds!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure this will be your best Christmas present ever!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I love happy endings! So glad your Bessie is back with you. This underlines the importance of having ID on our pups.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

So glad to hear that you had a happy christmas ending to your story! give her a big hug from all of us here!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm sure this will be your best Christmas present ever!!!


Exactly what I was thinking !!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so happy!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my, I am so glad she was found and is safe!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just saw this thread and was a little scared to open it... but I'm SO HAPPY for you this CHristmas morning! 

A Merry Christmas Miracle!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I am so happy for you! What a wonderful Christmas you are having today, I am sure.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is a Christmas miracle. I am so happy for you! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to read of a safe and happy return !!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, what a relief to have your Bess safe at home this morning! Santa needs to bring her a long leash!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So happy that Bessie is home safe and sound for Christmas. Merry Christmas to the both of you. And bless that family for saving her and calling you.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> I love happy endings! So glad your Bessie is back with you. This underlines the importance of having ID on our pups.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Great news. I was thinking we should have posters in car already made up in case you have to leave area.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent!!

I knew the 'ticket home' around her neck, coupled with a golden retriever personality (likea super friendly girl jumping in the car .. no coaxing required) would do the trick.

Great Christmas story


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Delighted to hear this news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless*

God Bless the people that picked up Bessie!!
That is SURELY your best Christmas gift.
I know someone who's dog ran into the woods in North Carolina over 2 years ago and has never been found. So happy your Bessie is safe!!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay!!!!!... So happy she is home safe and sound!!!.. That is so awesome!!!!.. I was just telling my hubby we aren't letting our babies run free anymore.. lol My girls is 7 months and boy is 6 months.. I couldn't even imagine the thought of losing them.. I'd be devastated.. I am just soooooo happy Bessie is home..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So wonderfull!!!!!!


----------



## Marjorie (Jul 3, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm sure this will be your best Christmas present ever!!!


 You and everybody are so right! It is ABSOLUTELY the BEST Christmas. Ever. And I have been hugging her non-stop! Thank you all!

What I didn't expect is how totally exhausted I'd be once the high of having her back (I couldn't sleep till 5 AM Christmas morning) wore off. I had some visiting to do and otherwise have just sat and gazed at her until today. Plus walks, of course. And her new toys! One of the things I ordered her for Christmas was a hunter's whistle from Bean. We've been working on that during each walk. And I no longer let her go out of my sight! (She doesn't like the Kong Wubba, at least not yet, but adores the new Kyjen baby replacements!)
Do good people end up with Goldens, or does having a Golden make you good? I never expected anyone to be celebrating with us! You folks continue to astonish me.

_C's Mom_ --I love the Hallelujah Chorus!!Perfect!_
2Retrievers222_ -great suggestion of making up posters just in case, when you *aren't* panicked. 
_dborgers_-"a super friendly girl jumping in the car .. no coaxing required" I don't suppose there's any way to teach her not to go with strangers??


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

SOOOO Happy shes back!!!


----------

